
Show HN: Collected Notes – A note-taking blogging app I made - alecrosa
https://collectednotes.com/
======
alecrosa
Less than a month ago I decided to build an app for myself to solve a very
specific problem:

“I want to be able to take notes on my phone, share some of them online, and
publish a few on my personal blog — oh, an I also want an API!”

I built this is because no tool out there satisfied my needs: \- Notion had no
native app so it's very slow to use on mobile. Plus is too general. \- Medium
is a disaster for readers, they shouldn't be the ones paying to read. Native
app is slow AF. \- Most note-taking apps were too complex and feature creep. I
wanted speed + power with simplicity first. Just give me markdown. \- Apps are
either online or offline, none tried to mix those two models seamlessly. \-
Blogs are either static (I need to be on my laptop and code) or use CMS which
are too general and complex.

I sense there’s a demand for an easy to use native note-taking app that can
also serve as an online publishing platform. A place where you can use your
domain and update your notes right from your phone.

Of course, this is just a theory, so I would love to see if you all find it
useful. You can try it
[https://collectednotes.com](https://collectednotes.com)

Features:

\- Simplicity. \- Markdown with live preview. \- Custom Domains. \- No ads, no
tracking, no modals, no vanity, no nonsense. \- No data lock-in. Export your
notes from day one. \- Restful API, Your Notes in different formats. \- Native
experience iPhone & iPad: Share extension, Quick actions, FaceID, Quick
Actions, Keychain, Keyboard shortcuts, Slide Over & Split View, Dark Mode.

Sample note:
[https://collectednotes.com/blog/api](https://collectednotes.com/blog/api),
Would love to hear what you all think

~~~
jasonpbecker
Honestly, sounds like micro.blog and how I use it. Most importantly,
micro.blog uses Micropub, an existing W3C standard API for blogging which is
why things like Drafts, iAWriter, MarsEdit etc can all support it.

Don’t get me wrong, this is a very cool project and it looks like you’ve done
a great job. I would recommend looking into Micropub support though rather
than role your own API. The IndieWeb group has worked hard and built up a lot
of easy to use and powerful standards around this stuff.

~~~
kovek
It would be great if there was a good way to find existing projects that
achieve what we seek. Usually, the biggest names are visible, and it's hard to
find alternatives that achieve specific ideas.

~~~
fouc
I suspect we need some sort of search engine that helps push us towards the
alternate stuff.

Currently google tends to highlight the big sites/authoritative sources etc,
and not the smaller blogs/forums/etc as much.

We basically need some filter against the winners that take all. Block off the
top 10-20% sites and only show the long tail.

~~~
hunter2_
Oddly enough, I find page 2 (and beyond) of Google results to be incredibly
different than page 1 in the way that you describe. When shopping, for
example, (in normal search, not the Shopping tab) I'll often have heard of
every store on page 1 and almost no stores on page 2+. Using default of 10
results per page.

------
gorgoiler
Very well executed. I think I’d be a heavy user if the focus was more on
private rather than public notes.

Markdown plus an API feels like a great idea. Apps like this would be very
useful for teaching the kinds of thinking used in computer science.

They encourage writing instructions for the computer in plain text and then
building upwards from there. This is a much more powerful way of operating a
machine than the top down with apps, in the old ICT style of learning.

Markdown is a great introduction to the concept of telling the computer what
to do, rather than doing what the computer lets you do.

------
dvt
This is exactly what an MVP should be, excellent job. This kind of startup has
serious chance to become a "lifestyle" business. Maybe not the next billion
dollar unicorn, but definitely 7-figure revenue capable.

Good luck with the launch and traction!

~~~
alecrosa
Thank you! so far since Saturday (when I launched it) it has 2k+ users and 50+
paid customers :)

~~~
dvt
Color me jealous, already Ramen profitable ;)

~~~
alecrosa
Cheap ramen, but yeah

------
m-localhost
This is a well designed product. I really like it.

The last days I was working on my personal wiki/notetaking/knowledge
management because it was bugging me, that everything needs a subscription and
offered too much or not enough[1].

The biggest problem I have is finding/discovering my notes or snippets,
especially if its scattered across services. For public notes it's easy, using
`site:domain.com searchterm` in a search engine. For private notes/services
it's harder.

Especially the discovery feature is quite important for me, to randomly find
notes I forgot about (at the end, all notes are work in progress).

I tried to collect my thoughts about it here: [https://marcus-
obst.de/wiki/Notetaking](https://marcus-obst.de/wiki/Notetaking)

[1] It's based on Markdown Files in a Dropbox folder hooked into Pico Flatfile
CMS, I pay for webhosting anyway and dropbox is still free. Else I would use
Nextcloud to replace it. Sublime Text on desktop and Drafts o iA writer are
doin g exactly what I need

~~~
alecrosa
oh wow, that's quite a setup you have. I found myself collecting a lot of
private & public notes, and that makes it hard to find things quickly, I plan
to work on that problem next. I'm thinking of a faster typeahead than the one
the iOS app currently has plus some sort of categorization based on the note
text (maybe using topic extraction).

~~~
m-localhost
Topic extraction is a very good idea (for public notes) using something like
this: [https://www.textrazor.com/](https://www.textrazor.com/) ?

(I knew I bookmarked this page, but couldn't find it and had to use google :D
and 5 iterations of search terms to find it again - I need to improve that...)

------
gitgud
Pretty nice, I like the simplicity. But his claim seems a bit arrogannt right?

" _The simplest, and most powerful note-taking blogging platform ever made_ "

Doesn't seem to be sarcastic...

On another _note_ , is it just me or is the note-taking app the new ToDo list,
a system that all developers eventually build and add to their portfolios...

~~~
alecrosa
Yeah, I think you’re right. I’ll remove the “ever made” there’s a lot of great
stuff out there.

~~~
threatofrain
What you're communicating is your exuberance, not the fact that your mom makes
the best lasagna in the world.

~~~
alecrosa
I clearly suck at copy text. I blame my ESL

~~~
threatofrain
Ah I'm saying I think your exaggeration is fine. It communicates how much
excitement you have for your product. If you say your mom makes the best food
in the world, nobody is confused about what you're saying. You are
communicating your passion.

------
bransonf
Congrats on the launch, and you have an outstanding MVP here. I think it is
priced well, considering that I would normally run something similar on a
$5/month server for file syncing.

I'm a compulsive note-taker and frequent writer, so this is something I will
personally be taking advantage of. The blogging feature is interesting, but
I'm actually going to experiment with using it to replace my current use of
Notes on iOS/Mac and Typora.

I'm curious if your development path includes Desktop. I've been between
Ulysses and Typora for years now. Neither covers the entirety of my file
syncing, desire to access from a browser or cross platform needs.

I really think you're on to something here. Best of luck!

~~~
alecrosa
Thank you so much! I planned to ship a macOS app together with the iOS apps
but can’t do everything in three weeks and two kids :) It’s definitely
something I want to myself. For now the web version works fine for the
occasional long form posting. Let me know how it goes!

~~~
tkgally
I wish you had created this a couple of years ago! I wasted a lot of time then
trying different note-taking apps for a personal writing project. I ended up
doing it all in a text editor, as every app I tried failed in one way or
another. Collected Notes would have been perfect.

~~~
alecrosa
Oh wow thank you so much!

------
suref
I'm trying to understand what makes this app so popular, I created my own
notetaking-app and did a shown HN and got like 5 upvotes yet I have plently of
features this doesn't have like nested folders, search, hotkeys, code tagging,
tools for creating tables/code, uploads of pdfs, images and all of this
completely free. It's almost like setting a price on the service makes people
want to use it more. </rant>

~~~
Kye
I'm not sure it means anything. HN has reached a volume of submissions where
it seems like what reaches the front page is a matter of luck.

~~~
suref
I guess you're right. Everything has a snowball effect on the internet, the
hard part is getting the ball rolling.

------
pacifika
I think you should work on eliminating the perception of a publish step.

Everyone else is working how to best publish things and you stumbled on the
solution: there is no publish.

The copy url option screen after publishing reminded me there is a publish. I
think transparently use a Share option to share the url and have a share
option under the notebook title.

Great concept.

The sample note is private, I did not realise this until my second session.
I’d set it to public to illustrate the point above.

~~~
alecrosa
That’s great feedback!

------
sdan
I think this is a great idea; makes you think why blogging isn't as easy as
taking notes on Apple Notes.

Between the recent launch of Obsidian and this, I'm probably going to go with
Obsidian particularly because: I know how to set up websites and I always
trust offline more than online (I've lost multiple drafts on Substack which
has taught me always to either use GDocs/Dropbox Paper/Offline text).

~~~
alecrosa
“Isn’t as easy as taking notes on Apple Note” YES that’s exactly why I built
it. I love Apple notes but I can’t share them online or update my blog :)

Obsidian looks really nice, I think it’s similar to Roam. I wanted to make
something simpler. I do want to add local storage of notes for offline more.

PS: You can export all notes easily from the site at any time :)

------
smabie
This looks really cool, have you considered having it use org-mode markup
instead of markdown? It's a lot easier to type, easier to read, and can easily
be converted into markdown with pandoc with no loss of markup.

~~~
alecrosa
Oh TIL!

------
boltzmannbrain
Love this. A feature request: On mobile, have a shortcut for typing # and *.
These are essential in markdown but unfortunately several clicks away on most
mobile keyboards.

~~~
alecrosa
Format toolbar is coming

------
gpas
Great little app. I'm using the web version and I really love its simplicity.

One thing I've noticed is that when I edit a note the url exposes the ids of
my account and the note I'm editing; idk if it's right or wrong to do that,
but I tend to hide any incrementing key in the url. I know I'm the
twothousandth-something user of your app, you are the first, etc. Not a bad
thing, but a thing I would avoid. Also a bot could scan your database very
easily and I'm sure you don't want that. For indexing purposes (speaking about
using your app as a blog), it's bad for seo to have two urls pointing to the
same resource (/sites/1 == /alejandro). My go to solution is to use random
uuid for anything user facing.

Keep up the good job!

------
6ak74rfy
I recently saw a website on HN where a developer had put all his working notes
on that website as an experiment. It wasn't a proper blog - just inter-linked
notes the way I take on a personal level.

I am not able to find that website now. Can someone share it with me if you
have it?

The reason I am curious about that, and the tool that OP has built, is that I
have now realized that most of my personal notes don't have to be private - I
can just put them _out there_. Now, no one will ever see them but that's
hardly the point. I want to revisit that website and see what technologies
they used to build such a public knowledge base.

I also started looking at Docusaurus yesterday (again, from an HN comment) and
was planning to go with that, unless I find something better/simpler.

~~~
sxldier
Are you referring to
[https://notes.andymatuschak.org/About_these_notes](https://notes.andymatuschak.org/About_these_notes)
?

~~~
alecrosa
Andy's website is what triggered me to build this btw

~~~
sxldier
That's pretty cool. The product looks great as well, congrats on launching!

------
l00sed
Cool concept! The ability to easily blog from my phone is something I'd love
to be to do. I think some others here commented that this is basically micro-
blogging. Losts of people use long threads in Twitter, and other platforms,
but it's cool to have something that you could export to your own domain or
use with a reader.

I've been using a similar live markdown formatter for my personal knowledge
base, which I started not long ago. But it's still not something that I can
easily post to from my phone... [https://l-o-o-s-e-d.net/knowledge-
base/introduction](https://l-o-o-s-e-d.net/knowledge-base/introduction)

Will you release an Android version for us to try?

------
zuhayeer
Neatly done, feel like the lack of a simple, but focused native experience is
what has stopped me from using other web / cross platform alternatives – they
all fail to corner one group's narrow use case

~~~
alecrosa
Thank you!

------
lukevp
Well done alecrosa!

It's very usable already! Impressive to ask for money so early in to the
process. I struggle with even launching products, much less monetizing them
from early on in the process. It's a major growth area for me and I've been
really working at it.

It's also good to see the twitter and the speed at which you're adding
features. You've done a good job launching and marketing this. I am planning
to build a similar feature into a note app I'm working on and I've taken a lot
of inspiration from your Show HN. Best of luck!

~~~
alecrosa
Thank you so much! I have no idea what I’m doing. Good luck with your launch!

------
howon92
Wow awesome! I really like the simplicity of it and I am impressed you shipped
this in 3 weeks! Supporting custom domains and certificates for them was more
annoying than I had expected when I tried it.

~~~
alecrosa
It is kind of a pain, I need to automate it more too, let's Encrypt is really
great in that regard.

------
guugftg45664
Excellent effort on the product! I had the similar idea for a long time as
well, and I use Evernote to do all my blogging, then built a custom process to
pull content from Evernote and create a static website using Jekyll. And I
wouldn't use another platform just for blogging, the whole reason for me using
Evernote is that all my notes are inside of Evernote and it's a perfect single
place of truth for everything.

~~~
alecrosa
Makes sense!

------
pacifika
The more I use it the more I like it. And I started out liking it

Didn’t know about the swiping until I saw the video which I didn’t know was on
the site. I was swiping the notes in the list view but there you have to long
press.

The share button for posts doesn’t list safari, unexpectedly.

I could figure out how to go premium from the iOS version I guess this is
Apples restriction. I was able to set and remove a domain which is listed as a
premium perk.

~~~
alecrosa
Thank you! Yes didn’t had time to setup in-app purchases but should be there
soon. The swipe gesture is getting a revamp so it will be more obvious on the
next update :)

------
chiefalchemist
I like the idea and approach a lot.

I think I'd like it more if the native app was decoupled from the backend such
that I could also export my notes and re-appropriate them any way I want. As
biz models go, charge for the native app.

Ultimately, I'd like more control, specifically of my data. That also means
offering a self-hosted version.

I like the product. I like the experience. But I want to retain more control
of what's mine.

~~~
alecrosa
For now there’s the API and you can export all your notes from settings as a
zip file

------
AnonC
I believe the title should be a Shown HN for this.

------
underdeserver
I like that the business plan is made clear.

Not explaining how they make money is one of the top reasons I won't use a
"free" service.

~~~
alecrosa
Free is usually a trap

------
tequila_shot
Great app, congrats on launching. Usability and User focus 10/10\. How secure
is this app? Care to let us in on the specifics?

~~~
alecrosa
Thank you! What specifically? It’s not intended for very sensitive data. Much
prefer the note/blog use case.

~~~
techsupporter
> It’s not intended for very sensitive data.

I hope you don't take this as a criticism, just feedback, because your product
looks quite nice and if I weren't such a worry-wart, I'd probably subscribe.

My issue with _all_ notetaking applications is that all of my notes are "very
sensitive data" to me. I treat my notes repository like a combination diary,
scratchpad (where I plop things like temporary passwords and API keys), and
memory dump. I know it's probably unreasonable--you seem trustworthy at first
glance--but I have this pretty big fear of my notes store accidentally leaking
or even just an admin trawling where they shouldn't and reading stuff I've
noted down.

Like you, I'm still on the hunt for "the perfect notetaking system" but my
A-number-1-highest-priority feature requirement is self-hosting on my own
hardware. If you offered that, even for a fee, I'd probably buy it because it
looks quite nice.

~~~
alecrosa
I think a version where it’s stored on-device would be nice. I think your
concern is correct and I agree :), it currently serves a different use case
which is private non-sensitive notes and public ones. Honestly even if it was
the most secure app/web in the world, having a one tap to publish to my
website is terrifying :)

------
abhayhegde
Amazing idea. Slick design. How do you embed YouTube videos though? Does it
make use of iframe tag and set width to 100%?

~~~
alecrosa
Here’s a note [https://collectednotes.com/blog/support-for-
youtube](https://collectednotes.com/blog/support-for-youtube)

~~~
abhayhegde
Oh yes, I saw that. I should have been more clearer. As far as I know, it is
harder to embed YouTube videos in markdown. Either you can embed an image and
place it as an hyperlink (so clicking will open the video in a new tab) or
using iframe tag. I was just wondering how was this feature implemented in
your markdown.

Also, for some reason YouTube embedded markdown files when exported missed out
the whole section including video link and text following it.

------
type02
Simple, I love it. I went down the rabbit hole of roam and notion. The "just
works" aspects of this is great.

~~~
alecrosa
Thank you, I plan to add bi-directional linking but not in the way Roam does
it.

------
senux
Really well done, especially for such a shorty turn around.

I'm not sure I buy your reasoning though. I could be wrong, but I believe
Notion does have native apps now. Also, despite not being dedicated to note-
taking, it doesn't keep you from publishing simple, complexity-free, notes to
the web.

~~~
alecrosa
It’s a wrapper around a web view. Speed is important:
[https://twitter.com/collected_notes/status/12679273126342287...](https://twitter.com/collected_notes/status/1267927312634228736?s=21)

Another reason is a lot of features like continuity, slide over, share
extension, etc etc. Are not available on web apps.

------
dgerges
Love the simplicity, would love to have an index of apps like this one :
simple, well executed. Congrats

------
bmd3991
Would love if it allowed comments, as I want to put ideas out there and see
discussion. I understand if it’s not the experience that you’re going for
though - a lot of the time comments aren’t _simple /easy/minimalist/etc_.
Great product, love it!

~~~
alecrosa
Hello!, yeah I don’t want to add comments not only for the complexity but also
because they can be a little too toxic, and I want to create a great
experience for the person reading, but also for the one writing. If I do
comments, I would like to do it right, so might take some time.

~~~
bmd3991
Yeah I get that, I do love how clean this feels right now and comments could
muddy it up pretty quickly

------
novok
I was thinking of making something similar, along with E2E encryption. Could
you add it?

Basic principle is you encrypt the DB or the individual notes with an AES
synchronous key with a password that you put through a KDF and then apply your
sync method to the individual notes.

~~~
alecrosa
I’ve been thinking about adding encryption, and I might in the near future.
But honestly, I think for really secured notes I still prefer to keep them on
device. Even with E2E.

------
tompagenet2
This is lovely. Really simple - this is a good thing.

I think I'm showing my ignorance as I didn't get why code blocks are
surrounded by four back ticks (I thought Markdown used just one), but that's
just me asking and certainly not complaining.

~~~
alecrosa
I wrote about the supported syntax here:
[https://collectednotes.com/blog/a-tour-of-the-markdown-
synta...](https://collectednotes.com/blog/a-tour-of-the-markdown-syntax)

I think one backtick is pre and three (with optional language is code with
syntax highlighting)

~~~
Stratoscope
Markdown supports inline code with a single backtick on each side, and
multiline code blocks with triple backticks above and below. Alternatively, a
multiline code block can be indented four spaces.

Let me see if I can illustrate. On HN, backticks are meaningless, and code
blocks require two space indents, so this should render as you would write the
Markdown source:

    
    
      Here would be `inline code` delimited with single backticks.
      It translates to <code>inline code</code>.
    
      Here would be a multiline code block.
      It typically translates to <pre><code>Code is here.</code></pre>:
    
      ```
      Code is here.
      ```
    

A multiline code block can also have a language name when it uses triple
backticks, as in your example:

    
    
      ```swift
      Swift code is here.
      ```
    

Note that there are many flavors of Markdown! I'm describing the one you
appear to be using, which is similar to what's used on Stack Overflow and
other Stack Exchange sites.

~~~
tompagenet2
Thanks very much. I'd not appreciated the flexibility of what is possible in
terms of code display. Thanks for explaining and letting me understand a bit
more!

------
baby_wipe
It would be really cool to have an allow-plaintext-only option (and monospaced
font).

I know it’s probably too late for this, and I’m probably in the minority
wanting this, but markdown is too complicated for my note-taking.

~~~
alecrosa
Just append .text to any note (.json and .md also work) :)

~~~
epse
Wouldn't `.txt` make sense to add as well? As the historical standard
extension for plain text

~~~
alecrosa
Yes they both work :)
[https://collectednotes.com/blog/api.txt](https://collectednotes.com/blog/api.txt)

------
kevindeasis
It might help to put your register / sign in, in the same page as your landing
page.

Also, Im kinda curious on how you got your Terms & Conditions, Privacy Policy,
and Cookie Policy

~~~
alecrosa
Good idea, I just wanted it to be less noisy or pushy. The terms and Policies
I got from a friend’s website (with his permission) that’s very similar.
Anything odd that you spot?

~~~
kevindeasis
Nothing really except your hero page button is off center in mobile, but
that's about it

~~~
alecrosa
Will take a look thanks!

------
marban
You might give [https://flipso.com/](https://flipso.com/) a shot — Similar,
but works via email instead of an app.

~~~
alecrosa
I have that on the roadmap!

------
ChrisMarshallNY
Good show!

Personally, I don’t have a use for this particular app (at the moment), but I
really like your interaction with people suggesting changes.

I also like that RotatO service. I bookmarked it.

~~~
alecrosa
Best changes came from people so it’s good to listen and ignore the ones that
are not good.

------
macca321
Is there an open standard for adding simple social features to an RSS based
blog?

e.g. a public friends list, likes/comments controlled (or at least signed) by
the commenter

~~~
m-localhost
I think you are looking for Webmentions?
[https://indieweb.org/Webmention](https://indieweb.org/Webmention)

------
justinjc
Is there a way I can search through my notes/blog?

~~~
alecrosa
On iOS yes, on web I need to add it, should be really soon (I’m shipping
features very quickly)

------
tombrm
Loving the app's simplicity and the straight-to-the-point approach you had
taken with the website. Definitely giving it a try, great work!

~~~
alecrosa
Thank you so much!

------
mjcohen
Tried it on my iPod Touch. Would not let me use my email address. No response
when I try to touch the small text at the bottom of the screen.

~~~
alecrosa
Oh sorry about that, didn’t test on that device. Will take a look and fix for
the next update!

------
loughnane
Sounds like what I’m configuring for Myself with Hugo and github, but with a
live markdown editor, which would be great.

Def tempting. Hope it sticks around

~~~
alecrosa
I hope too

------
cocktailpeanuts
how does "public/private" work? Looks like there is no sign up feature on the
web and I can't view a private post (as it should be), but just wondering what
is really going on behind the scenes. Does a "private" post still get uploaded
to your server? or does it truly stay private only on my phone?

~~~
alecrosa
Private is also uploaded. Will make all those thing clearer, consistent
feedback here about that topic. (Nowhere else people mentioned that)

~~~
cocktailpeanuts
will you eventually provide a web dashboard that lets users sign in and view
their private posts?

~~~
alecrosa
That’s already there, you can edit and post on the web

------
dutzi_
Nice app!

Delivering this in three weeks is very impressive.

Mind sharing how you made the walkthrough video?

I wanted to do something similar and yours really catches the eye.

~~~
alecrosa
I used Rotato which is fantastic!

~~~
xrd
I couldn't find this, link?

~~~
alecrosa
[https://www.rotato.xyz/](https://www.rotato.xyz/)

------
philipyoungg
Great job! I love it. Wish you all the best! Do you have any Twitter? I'll
retweet about your product in a heartbeat

~~~
alecrosa
Yes [http://twitter.com/collected_notes](http://twitter.com/collected_notes) I
publish updates there often

------
Mr_Sweater
listed.to has done a similar thing for awhile leveraging Standard Notes[1] to
give you a note taking and pseudo cms. I kind of hate that they bury it, SN is
lovely and very simple to use.

[1] - [https://standardnotes.org/](https://standardnotes.org/)

~~~
indigodaddy
Listed.to seems really cool as well

------
samstave
#HOPEFULLY YOU SEE THIS COMMENT:

Can you please implement accessing imgur accounts for the images... I like to
post my stuff to a premium imgur account that I have had since their inception
as private albums - if I can give my creds to this app, then just have it pull
the images from my private albums on imgur... that would be great.

Also, im going to have to go ahead and ask you to come in on Saturday.

Ok, thanks

------
LibertyBeta
Now this looks fun! I might spend some time poking around in your API and whip
up a quick flutter app.

~~~
alecrosa
Oh nice, drop me an email (it's on /support) if you need any help!

------
jamil7
Awesome to see this here and congrats on the launch, I'd followed some of your
progress.

~~~
alecrosa
Thank you!

------
pivic
Hi! Any plan to make it possible to import from other sources, eg Google Keep?

~~~
alecrosa
No plans, huge backlog one person :)

------
sivakon
How is this different from private/public tumblr blogs and micro.blog?

~~~
alecrosa
I think the features mentioned on the landing page should make it clear. I’m
not that familiarized with tumblr or micro.blog tbh

------
luxurytent
Just wanted to comment on the aesthetic -- it's fantastic! Good work

~~~
alecrosa
Thank you!

------
estevao2c
I liked the idea, really cool, hermano :)

Do you plan to make an Android version of it?

~~~
alecrosa
Since there's an API I know at least two people that are working on it :) I
plan to ship one once the features are stabilized and iteration is not so
aggressive!

~~~
estevao2c
Cool, wish you good luck.

------
northstar702
What is the stack that you used for building this app? Pretty slick!

~~~
alecrosa
here's a note [https://alejandrocrosa.com/collected-notes-tech-
stack](https://alejandrocrosa.com/collected-notes-tech-stack)

~~~
indigodaddy
Awesome! Where is your k8s at and is it one of the managed ones offered by
AWS/GCP/DO?

------
pchal
Any plans to add support for math notation? (Latex, MathJax, ...)

~~~
alecrosa
I’ll be taking a look at that soon

------
kwhitefoot
I wish the title had make it clear that this is Apple only.

~~~
alecrosa
And web

~~~
cueo
Any plan for Android? Also, native desktop (Mac / Windows) app?

------
riledhel
Ale Firefox complains about your TLS certificate

~~~
alecrosa
I head people saying that. I should install Firefox, no idea why is that
¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
alecrosa
In the Firefox website they recommend slabs but I get A+ there so no idea :(
[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=collectednote...](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=collectednotes.com)

------
hxzhao
it is a very useful project and just done at the right balanced - simplicity
and self-contained. But, I use an android phone :(

------
moneywoes
Can you talk a little about how you built it?

~~~
alecrosa
I put most feature development on the twitter account when I started (~3 weeks
ago)
[https://twitter.com/collected_notes](https://twitter.com/collected_notes) And
also wrote a little note that I need to update with more details:
[https://alejandrocrosa.com/collected-notes-tech-
stack](https://alejandrocrosa.com/collected-notes-tech-stack)

------
iOsiris
Are you planning on expanding to Android?

------
happyglands
How is it different from Simplenote?

------
markdown
Looks great.

As an aside, I wonder if apps and startups "Made with love" do better than
apps and startups "Made with coffee".

~~~
alecrosa
I love Coffee, but it’s bad for me. Makes me too anxious :)

------
tanin
Great app. Love the simplicity!

~~~
alecrosa
Thank you!

------
mromanuk
Congratulations on your launch!

~~~
alecrosa
Thank you!

------
softwarejosh
could you publish this on ios for something other than 13.4 lol

------
DyslexicAtheist
ironic that it says "No nonsense" on their landing page but then it stores my
thoughts/notes in the cloud. no thanks to another crappy freemium SaaS
platform (for sure they have "recurring revenues" on their business plan).

~~~
rsivapr
I'm curious if you're aware that "Show HN" in the title is someone with the
community a new thing they've built.

~~~
rsivapr
Considering you don't seem to have a new account:

I get that you're trying to be helpful. But the way you say things come
through as being dismissive about other people's work. They just put in a
bunch of work into it; they seem very open to getting feedback and working on
it. I'm curious what you're trying to prove by calling it "crappy"?

